# My Humidor



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my humidor. It's nothing amazing, but I wanted to share some pictures of it.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice, what's in it does not look too bad either. :hat:


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice humi there buddy ... and nice collection of sticks as well!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

very nice, is that your first one? if so aleast you went big....good luck w/ it.


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> very nice, is that your first one? if so aleast you went big....good luck w/ it.


 It's my first "real" humidor. Last year I had a little 20ct that I got in a starter pack sampler. I figured no reason to get something small and then need another one in 3 months.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice start, great looking humidor 

Now finish filling it and then smoke em!


----------



## slk333 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice looking stash - I love me some Padillas


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

bbergeson said:


> Here are some pictures of my humidor. It's nothing amazing, but I wanted to share some pictures of it.


Looks amazing to me!!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Great looking humi. I love those Brazilia's. :beerchug:


----------



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice, I like the setup and layout...


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

I like that humidor! but i was always skeptical on if the drawers sealed very well or not?

great looking stash and humi!


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Nothing wrong w/that Brian, what's the ct?


----------



## blainer (Apr 22, 2011)

Great looking humi, also looks like you have a good selection of decent cigars in there.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff989 said:


> I like that humidor! but i was always skeptical on if the drawers sealed very well or not?
> 
> great looking stash and humi!


There are two accessory drawers at the bottom that do not connect to the cigar area.


----------

